# Help with Figuring Out Tank Imbalances



## Trio123 (Nov 13, 2009)

I can over dose Florish Excel and have been for nearly two years to manage green hair algae and black beard algae but I really want to just fix the problem. I looking for help figuring out how to identify and manage the imbalances causing the problem. Here is a description of my system:

T5HO 54W Lighting
Pressurized CO2 (that has a faulty solenoid that fails to cut off at night like it's supposed to!)
A ceramic diffuser
Two hang on the back filters
Ridiculous plant growth although the larger leafs of my Amazon Swords look rough and many of the plants have lots of algae growth. 
Residents are Amano Shrimp, lemon tetras, congo tetras, peppered cory cats, a whip tail catfish, and an otto cat.

I dose micro and macro nutrients and test regularly. The results usually show very little phosphorus and nitrate. I add more slowly but then the phosphorus sky rocks. The nitrate has never been as high as it should be and I am continuing to progressively add more.

Any guidance would be helpful. 
Julie


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

1. size of tank?

2. a diffuser may not be effective in reaching proper ppm CO2 for a [large] tank

3. how old is the tank?

4. seems like A LOT of light for a tank full of slow growers [swords and mosses]...how high up are the bulbs?

5. how often are you feeding? phosphorous skyrockets if you overfeed

#2 and #4 are _probably_ your problem


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

Where or what kind of test equip can you get? I am having growth issues even with the fail proof plants and algae to boot.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

do you have a drop checker? what is the co2 ppm in the tank while its on?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I suggest lower the lighting hours, and checking up on co2 like others have already mentioned.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

Where can you get test kits for testing nutrients in the water?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Well, API sell Nitrate and Phosphate test kits. Unfortunately they don't sell Potassium I think, Red Sea has them. Did you get a co2 drop checker yet?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

LaMotte test kits are going to be your best bet if you want acuracy. I don't trust the API test kits.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hah! Hey there, jeremy. How's it going? Well, API's kits seem to work for me, though!  Their products doesn't seem to give me any bad results, unless they become old and expired. Their Freshwater master test kit, their kH, and gH test kits all work quite well for me. Maybe you just got a bad batch of kits, Jeremy. Just a friendly debate here, no offense intended.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

im not sure what algea you are fighting, but if it is hair, CO2 and the right plants, i have hair algea which took over my aquariam in the last three days,  only because i fergot to change my DIY co2 last friday, not that i changed it the should be gone as fast as they came. it does seem you have high light, im not good at identifing, but if they are slow groweres, itll give you problems.

thats what i can give you, hope i can help.

p.s. im NOT an expert...


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

NeonFlux said:


> Hah! Hey there, jeremy. How's it going? Well, API's kits seem to work for me, though!  Their products doesn't seem to give me any bad results, unless they become old and expired. Their Freshwater master test kit, their kH, and gH test kits all work quite well for me. Maybe you just got a bad batch of kits, Jeremy. Just a friendly debate here, no offense intended.


No worries Bro. I do like there GH and KH test as well.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have recently read that inconsistent CO2 is sometimes worse than none at all- probably because it gives you the go-ahead on a fert regime that can't always be used by the plants when the CO2 slows down again. It keeps your tank in a state of yo-yo.


----------

